# CSWIP Welding Inspection notes and questions



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (25 فبراير 2009)

CSWIP a world leader in its field with over 13,000 certified individuals worldwide. 

An internationally recognised mark of competence for people engaged in welding and inspection related jobs in manufacturing, constructing, operating or repairing high integrity welded structures, plant or components.


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (25 فبراير 2009)

مجهود ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## الحصان الاسود (28 فبراير 2009)

*شكراً*

شكراً لك أخي 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عين الذيبه (2 مارس 2009)

Many Thanks
I am really gratful for your post


----------



## tifaonline (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (6 أبريل 2010)

*يارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## ebraha (9 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## virtualknight (25 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks ....I really appreciate your efforts


----------



## MA7ED (15 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عاافيه اخوي


----------



## Quad HD (17 يناير 2015)

thanks a lot bro


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (8 مارس 2015)

مشكور اخي العزيز بارك الله يك


----------



## Mohammad Daify` (2 أبريل 2015)

CSWIP 3.2.2 
الكورس + بنك اسئلة 
ملحوظة : كورس PCN level II مقرر مع الBS كود في التصوير الاشعاعي 

على هذين الرابطين
http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp#dir=7OEVcvE2

http://www.4shared.com/zip/mzOADyF1ba/cswip322_all_course_materials_.html


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 أبريل 2015)

المهندس Mohammad Daify
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## Mohammad Daify` (16 أبريل 2015)

وجزاكم مثله اخي الكريم


----------

